# Newie, Recovering ectopic, due IVF in Newcastle



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone
I am new to this site. I am currently recovering from Ectopic, had emergency surgery to remove and had to take away left tube as so badly ruptured also had to have a blood transfusion. Feeling better every day but worried about the future. Me and DH been ttc for over 2 years, nothing wrong found with me but low sperm count in DH. Told by fertility clinic had 1% chance of conceiving naturally. Been on NHS wait list for 1 year for ivf and due to start 1st cycle Jan 06. So had a shock when found out was pregnant, only found out as went to doctors a couple of times with abdominal pains and under rib and shoulder tip pains. After 3 weeks doc did pregnancy test so was shocked when was +ive as I still had bleeding. Turns out I was over 7 weeks and had no idea. The pain was so bad I was glad it was over but now confused about how it happened naturally in first place, how unlucky am I to get pregnant naturally and for it to be ectopic! will it happen again and what will happen with ivf treatment? This cycle is cancelled so will probably have to wait 3 months just hope they don't take us of wait list for it happening naturally.

Is there anyone else this unlucky or in a similar situation? I know worse things can happen, I'm not moaning just think I'm unlucky.


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to post and say im sorry to hear about your ectopic.

I have had 2 in the past so know excactly what your going through.
After my first ectopic i was told that i would never conceive again without IVF i did however 2yrs later. This was in the same tube as i had my left ovary and tube taken first time and ectopic was in the right. They thought it would be ok to leave the tube as it wasnt going to do any harm so you can imagine the shock when i got pregnant again.

Im sure you will be fine as they have removed the tube which caused your problem so try not to worry. Have you spoken to the doctors/nurses about this, just some advice or reassurance on there part can be helpful.

As for your IVF treatment it shouldnt make any difference the fact you did get pregnant so you should get you first cycle on them.

Good luck with your treatment and i hope your feel better soon.

Take care
Rachel xx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

welcome to ff 

sorry to hear about your eptopic , you have come to the right place for support 

please take a look around the boards , we have an ivf board which im sure the girls will be able to answer any questions for you 

love
suzie xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi there ally and welcome to FF

You are very brave coming on here and talking about what happened and i hope u can find the right support and advice on here as everyone is friendly and helpful.

Im not in the same situation as u im afraid as i have never been pregnant - have been ttc for 2 and a half yrs but think we both have problems now so waiting to see what the future holds

Good luck

Kate xx


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello Allysidy , 
I am very sorry to hear of the loss of your baby and your your awfull situation   . It seems so unfair that after being given the odds of conceiving naturally , it had to end in this tradgic way   .
I suffered a ruptured ectopic pg in Oct , and had to have 2 blood transfusions , this was after having both my tubes removed in preperation for our IVF treatment , so i know how you feel about feeling bloody unlucky sweetheart , sometimes life is just so cruel . The pain was unbearable , but i understand how the pain goes on long after the treatment has been given  
You will find this website a wealth of support and information , it has kept me sane (ish) for over a year now , please feel free to have a good look around and post as many questions as you like , with all the ladies on here someones always willing to share their story or information .
Have you also been to the www.ectopic.org website ? I found this usefull for a lot of my ectopic questions .
Wishing you strength to recover and loads of luck on your journey
Love
Freespirit
x x x


----------



## *Mel* (Mar 20, 2005)

Welcome to ff's i hope you find some support here. What an awful time for you, i think its called s*d's law!  I wish you and your dh better luck this year!  Take care. Melissa***


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

just to say hi and welcome to ff.i am sure you will find many ppl to help you through your future tx hunni.lol.i myself have experienced four ectopics and do know how you feel.it is so difficult but we do get through it and move on.my doctor told me i have a 5% chance of a non ectopic naturally so we went straight for ivf.we do eggshare which gives me a sense of wellbeing that i am helping someone else aswell.i do wish you all the luck hunni.lol.xxx


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Thanks for your replies and support, I am feeling much better and thinking positive for the New Year.  I have got my 1st AF since the EP.  Is this too early?? (Only had surgery 13 days ago) Also I have pain in my right side is this normal after left tube removed?

One of my close friends who is pregnant has ignored all of my texts, all she knows is I was rushed into hospital but not what for.  I want to speak to her but don't see why I should ring her as she should be calling me to see how I am.  She always has been known to be selfish and now this has happened I'm finding out who my real friends are.  Has anyone else got any selfish friends like this who don't seem to care?

Happy 2006 to everyone...

Ally
x

PS.  Is anyone obsessed with waitching test tube babies on discovery home and health?  I'm sick of the repeats wonder when there's going to be a new series.


----------



## freespirit. (Nov 24, 2004)

Hello again Ally ,
I just thought i'd help put your mind at rest by letting you know i had my first AF 14 days after surgery .
As far as aches and pains , i'm still having a few twinges now and my ep was on Oct , I would recommend you see your DR if you are unsure how you are doing hun.
And selfish friends , i dunno , i kinda shut myself off from everyone , and only 2 of my friends know what i have been through . Unless someone has been through a similar situation i think it is very hard for them to grasp what you have just been through . Just take your time , a day or an hour at a time and do whats right for you . I've found loads of wonderfull friends on here  !!!!Love
Freespirit 
x x x


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Freespirit
Thanks for your reply, my work don't know what happened only that I was rushed into hospital and had emergency surgery.  I work in a hotel which is full of gossips so have only told my best friends anf family.  I don't think I have been as upset as others who have had an EP.  

Do you work? If so how long did you take off for recovery?  Did you have key hole or open surgery?  I have a sick note for 6 weeks but think I will be ok in 2/3 but want to make sure I'm totally healed especially for going into IVF/ICSI.

Are you having IVF afer you've recovered?  (sorry can't read your history whilst writing this)

Ally
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi ally

Your email touched me!!
i had 2 ectopics on my right side one in 1996 they left the tube as not badly damaged, i then fell preg straight away and miscarried, then was told as had severe endo that unlikely to concieve naturally, so in 2000 when i had pain on my right hand side just took pain killers as thought it was a cyst on my ovary, a friend rushed me to hospital i had split up with my b/f around 3 mths before and as i thought i couldnt get preg told them waste of time doing test felt sick when they told me positive, they then rushed to take my bloods scanned me and found the pregnancy in my right tube again they removed it that day and found out i was nearly 10 weeks, couldnt believe it having to find out that day and have it removed it was hard to get my head round..i had no support from family as very distant and was living by myself so hard to move around, all my friends like you avoided me like the plague all i wanted was someone to cuddle me and tell me it would be ok, the counsellor there organised a service for me in their chapel and i wrote a few words for the book of rememberence i still have a copy, but i found that keeping the candles they gave me and lighting them every year helps me a lot, it does get easier..
With someone new now we have been ttc for 3 years and nothing so dr has given me clomid on my 1st cycle will go to ivf route in may as doing our kitchen in the next 2 weeks..
Take care feel free to email me if you need to talk
Emma xx


----------



## Jada (Jan 5, 2006)

Just wanted to say i'm sorry to hear about what has happened to you. I know how you feel so your not alone, it seems like a few of us have had ectopics and well i can only say at least we still have life. Ilost both my tubes due to ectopics a year apart all by the age of 22 but you know we just have to be strong.

I shouldn't think they'd put you to the bottom of the list again because you conceived naturally, that wouldn't be fair. Chin up, always try and stay positive. Thinking of you.


----------



## magoo (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Ally 

Glad you are starting to feel a bit better.

I found that some people really can be selfish they just think once these things happen you should get on and think to the future. I had major surgery with my first ep due to one thing and another so felt like poo for a while, i do mobile hairdressing and i was getting clients phoning up moaning about there hair and wanting to know when id get to them   God they made me mad  
The worst thing i found was the amount who didnt even want to talk about it and even to this day if i mention it you can see them switch off as if i shouldnt speak about it.

Its will have been 3yrs this valentines day that i had my last ep and even now i still get aches and pains in my only ovary, at the end of the day if your worried see your doctor thats what there there for.

oh and as for test tube babes ive seen it that many times but i still cry at the ends   soppy buggar.

You take care now 
Rachel xxx


----------



## AllySidey (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi Rachel
Thanks for your reply, great to hear a success story and you have a healthy little one from IVF, gives me more hope when hearing success stories.  My pain in right only lasted a day so not worrying about it, started getting a few pains back up my right side yesterday but I guess I'm still healin scar tissue inside.

Hi Emma
Hope your new kitchen is giving you too much stress.  I am desperate to get a new bathroom but we are keeping all our savings for private ICSI    Thinking of doing a changing rooms £200 job on it after I'm better!!

Sending all  

Ally
x


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Ally

I had the pains too,   your right it is everything healing inside, dont forget your body is still trying to get itself back to normal mine lasted a month or two from what i can remember!!!
All you can do now is put all your energies and focus on the ivf and keep thinking it will happen get yourself some vitamins etc to boost your immune system etc.. iwent onto a website www.marilynglenville.co.uk if your phone them they will take your general health symptons and tell you what vitamins you need, i must admit i do not get any endo pains anymore i also have reflexology which has helped and also regulated my cycle as they were sometimes 2 wks late or 2wks early now they are always 31 days..try the vitamins and see what you think..if the webite doesnt come up go to google and type in marilyn glenville, she believes in conception by taking the right vits and eating the right foods etc etc, worth a try!!! 
once the kitchen is done we can then relax and concentrate on the ivf (hopefully the clomid will work though) 

Take care
Emma xx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi ally

I too watch the test tube babies programme - i find it so fascinating and interesting as well as sometimes heartbreaking for some of the couples

Take care hun

Kate


----------

